# Hoening Copilot



## Rooster1 (15 Sep 2021)

A colleague has just saved a Hoening Copilot from the skip.







The chain is rusty, front brake doesn't work and the rear tyre is flat.
Not checked the gears yet.

This bizarre contraption steers from the middle.

Must be worth something to somebody!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (15 Sep 2021)

Looks like there's some fun to be had on that.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Sep 2021)

Love it.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Sep 2021)

Seems eminently sensible to leave the steering to the person sat behind someone in an upright position, with most of their forward view obscured.
Hard to understand why it would be thrown in a skip.....


----------



## Rooster1 (15 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Seems eminently sensible to leave the steering to the person sat behind someone in an upright position, with most of their forward view obscured.
> Hard to understand why it would be thrown in a skip.....


They seem to be popular with chidren up front (so slightly lowered seat and handlebars.


----------

